# Wood briefcase parts



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm going to make some wood briefcases for an Art Fair I'm doing here in the Twin Cities. I've found all the parts I'll need, like latches, feet, etc. But what I can't find is the actual "guts" of the briefcase - the leather pockets set-up and the expanding papers folder for the other side. I've found some $20 basic briefcases I could pull the innards out of and use, but I'd like to buy just the innards themselves.

Rockler shows one on their website but it's no longer stocked and the number they gave me for the supplier is disconnected. Anyone know of a place that has them?

Did a websearch on wood briefcases and all I found is some Far East jobs that are essentially a aluminum briefcase with some dead plain veneer slapped on. The basic idea could also be used as a computer case if people want to impress their co-workers or clients. Having been in sales I know they'd probably be a viable product.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Try this www.casesunlimited.com

In addition to hardware they have the following…

INTERIOR LININGS: Sueded pigskin linings (use contact cement to apply to case). (Interior linings available in Brown, Grey and Asstd colors)

TOP LID: 
Includes file pockets, pen loops, card pockets: $25.00 ea.

BOTTOM PANEL: 
Stitched flat bottom panel in sueded pigskin: $7.50 ea.

SIDE PANEL: 
Stitched left or right side panels in sueded pigskin: $2.50 ea.

FRONT/BACK INSIDE PANEL:
in sueded pigskin: $3.50


----------



## MSRiverdog (Mar 3, 2008)

You may be able to find what you need here. http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll check them out. Sounds like Cases unlimited has just what I need. You ever ordered from them Leon?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like your $20 cases just might be cheaper after all…


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Never ordered from them. Never built a briefcase. Just did a Google search and found them.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe - I think I'll use the $20 deals for a couple for the show, then upgrade if I'm flooded with orders. Hey, what can I say….I'm a dreamer.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Boardman, did you have any luck with this? I have been looking for the innards as well since this is another pet project of mine I would like to take on this winter…

Thanks.
-Rich


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Not really. I didn't have time enough to get some ready for the art fair. But I never did find just the innards anywhere. I was going to get a $20 soft sided one at Walmart and cut the innards out from that. Those looked decent, but I'd still like to find a better quality option. I haven't looked anymore since July but I'll probably get into it again this winter myself. Seems like the &%$# things gotta be out there somewhere! If you find any let me know.

I'm doing the art fair again next June. I bounced the idea of wood computer cases off a couple people and they liked the idea. I think I'll have a sample one to show. They'd probably have to be built to order since there's so much variance in size and power/mouse connection points on laptops. But they'd be simple to make.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

For computer cases you could do a standard case and make the back panel removable and that customizable. Maybe even out of acrylic instead of wood. I toyed with the idea myself but with so much variance it is hard to take to a show or whatever and sell them "off-the-shelf".

I found the hardware elf, Spike, with decent prices for the latches and handles, but no liners as of yet. I put some feelers out to some custom leather working people to see if they would be interested. I have some leftover nalgahide from redoing my snow-mobile seat so maybe I will try my hand at making my own.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the idea on the back panel. Luckily for me the art fair is right in my neighborhood - it's part of a larger community event - so it would be easier to interact with customers on customized designs.


----------



## drknoxy (Nov 12, 2008)

Imagine my surprise to find that someone else had the brilliant idea to make wooden briefcases! Please post picks, I plan on doing the same (and maybe putting up a tutorial on instructables.com or my blog drknoxy.blogspot.com)

These are the best results I found out there:
http://www.hardwareelf.com/elfapp/jsp/latche_page.jsp :unfortunetaly no inserts, but great for everything else

I haven't decided between these two for inserts but the first one has an easy web order setup:
http://www.reliablehardware.com/Parts-Category/Case%20Inserts.aspx
http://www.penn-elcom.com/Default.asp?MC=1116000&GC=591


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow - thanks a lot for the links!!! I've been looking for what seems like ever.


----------

